# American Censorship Day (SOPA Act)



## cuberkid10 (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know if any of you heard, but it's American Censorship day today. A new bill is being discussed about censorship of internet. Censorship Overview

Thoughts, opinions, concerns? I personally hope this bill does not pass. We don't need more impairment in our ways of free speech. I understand that infringement of copyright is a big deal, but the acts that the government would be able to go to are too far. What's next? Them shutting down internet like Egypt did?

If you are against this act: Sign and speak out!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 16, 2011)

inb4 darknet


----------



## Godmil (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmm, I dunno, legallising bullying, and now censoring the internet...


----------



## Thompson (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't really care either way.


----------



## panqueque (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to assume that you live outside the US, because I don't see how anyone would be okay with the government censoring what they do on the Internet or anywhere. Give them an inch and they'll take a mile. What's next?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 19, 2011)

SOPA is dumb.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2011)

panqueque said:


> Give them an inch and they'll take a mile.



Do you have an example?


----------



## Owen (Nov 19, 2011)

This is the first step towards a one-world government.


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 19, 2011)

The FSF is sponsoring this .


----------



## jonlin (Nov 19, 2011)

Owen said:


> This is the first step towards a one-world government.


 
You're definitely right.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 19, 2011)

Pakistan banned sexual words from texting. They won't let you send the word 'hole' as that is one of them. Love how we follow these types of countries when we make laws.


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

If this passes, the internet will become a dark, boring and desolate place. I cant believe that less than a 1000 people are able to decide what is "the best thing" for the internet most of which dont even use the internet for anything. We shouldn't have to pay or become that companies ***** because every single piece of... well... anything we use on the internet that is not ours. Bill of Rights people! MFing bill of rights! 

If this passes I hope we dont have to pay back anything we have torrented or downloaded with out paying for. If so, I own like $5000+.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2011)

Even posting a copyrighted picture on a blog or Facebook could yeild monetary punishment.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 19, 2011)

If you ask me, it's another really stupid thing proposed by those who haven't touched a computer in their whole life. This is not going anywhere, and if it does... Well, things are going to get really, really bad for them.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wait, so I've been researching this. And I can't figure out if it effects all countrys or just The States. 
Can someone clear this up?


----------



## Owen (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Wait, so I've been researching this. And I can't figure out if it effects all countrys or just The States.
> Can someone clear this up?


 
Well, it's a United States law, so...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Since the main domain name servers are in the US, everything they censor in the US won't be reachable in the rest of the world either (unless you know the IP address of every website you want to visit)
Of course, in a while, unless european countries agree they'll just build new servers. but that takes a while.


----------



## asportking (Nov 24, 2011)

Any recent news on this? Has anything been decided?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 24, 2011)

Owen said:


> Well, it's a United States law, so...


 
Well, they can't just shut down a website that everyone else in the world uses.


----------

